# A good informational hypnotherapy website



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This has a lot of good information on hypnotherapy on it. It is not IBS, but the information is good and it explains some good things. http://www.hypnosisexplained.com/ ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Good link, Eric. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2001)

like anything on the web, though, eric, i would have some concerns when there is a sales pitch and no credentials or licensing intformation is given.tom


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is a good site Eric. Thanks.







JeanG


----------

